# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Μηχανικός Γ' από ΑΕΙ - ΤΕΙ

## IORDANHS

efoson teliwsw thn sxoli m... gia na asxolhthw mhxanikos sta karavia prepi na dwsw pouthena exetaseis? ti gnorizete sxetika me ayto to thema. eyxaristw

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σαν πτυχιούχος τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης μπορέις να πάρεις του τρίτου Μηχανικού μετά από θαλάσσια υοηρεσία. Θα κοιτάξω να βρω λεπτομέρειες και θε επανέλθω.

----------


## IORDANHS

> Σαν πτυχιούχος τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης μπορέις να πάρεις του τρίτου Μηχανικού μετά από θαλάσσια υοηρεσία. Θα κοιτάξω να βρω λεπτομέρειες και θε επανέλθω.


 
ok!!   egine

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σύμφωνα με το ΠΔ 243/1998 ΦΕΚ 181Α 1998 (μπορείς να το δεις εδώ http://www.yen.gr/php/download_xitem..._fek181_98.pdf)
Όπως και οι πτυχιούχοι Ενεργειακής Τεχνικής και Οχήμάτων χρειάζεσαι θαλάσσια υπηρεσία 12 μηνών με ειδικότητα μηχανής (μάλλον δόοκιμος μηχανικός) σε πλοίο με μηχανή τουλάχισον 450 kW (περίπου 603 ίππους).

----------


## IORDANHS

> Σύμφωνα με το ΠΔ 243/1998 ΦΕΚ 181Α 1998 (μπορείς να το δεις εδώ http://www.yen.gr/php/download_xitem..._fek181_98.pdf)
> Όπως και οι πτυχιούχοι Ενεργειακής Τεχνικής και Οχήμάτων χρειάζεσαι θαλάσσια υπηρεσία 12 μηνών με ειδικότητα μηχανής (μάλλον δόοκιμος μηχανικός) σε πλοίο με μηχανή τουλάχισον 450 kW (περίπου 603 ίππους).


 

ευχαριστω!!!   ++450 κw... malista.    μεγαλα  πλοια για παραδειγμα.... ελπιζω να βρω κατι.. μεσο δεν εχουμε  :Sad:   θα ειναι δυσκολα...

----------


## kapas

> Σαν πτυχιούχος τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης μπορέις να πάρεις του τρίτου Μηχανικού μετά από θαλάσσια υοηρεσία. Θα κοιτάξω να βρω λεπτομέρειες και θε επανέλθω.


 τι ισχυει σε αυτη την περιπτωση για 2ου ή 1ου??

----------


## Nicolas-GR

Είμαι Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός Πολυτεχνείου και θέλω να γίνω Μηχανικός Γ'. Μετά από λίγο ψάξιμο βρήκα ότι δεν γίνεται πλέον να γίνω Μηχανικός Γ' περνώντας μόνο τα σωστικά μέσα (15 μέρες) κάτι που έκαναν παλαιότερα άλλοι μηχανολόγοι (δεκαετία του 80). Τώρα πρέπει να κάνω 6 μήνες θαλλάσια υπηρεσία (δόκιμος; σε τι πόστα; ) παίρνοντας ναυτικό φυλλάδιο και βιβλία κατευθυνόμενης εκπαίδευσης με ειδικότητα μηχανής σε μηχανοστάσια πλοίων με μηχανές άνω των 450kW (612HP).

Πόσο εύκολο είναι αυτό; θα ήθελα τις απόψεις σας

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> τι ισχυει σε αυτη την περιπτωση για 2ου ή 1ου??


Στο ίδοιο νομοθέτημα αναφέρει ότι για Β και Α μηχανικούς η διαδικασία είναι η ΄δια συμπλήρωση της ανάλογης θαλάσσιας υπηρεσίας και επιτυχή παρακολούθηση του αντίστοιχου κύκλου στα ΚΕΣΕΝ




> Πόσο εύκολο είναι αυτό; θα ήθελα τις απόψεις σας







> ευχαριστω!!!   ++450 κw... malista.    μεγαλα  πλοια για παραδειγμα.... ελπιζω να βρω κατι.. μεσο δεν εχουμε   θα ειναι δυσκολα...


Από ότι ακούω αρκετές εταιρείες ζητάνε δόκιμους μηχανικούς από τις ΑΕΝ. ¶ρα υπάρχει ζήτηση. Μία βόλτα από γραφέια εταιρειών ίσως να είναι πολύ χρησιμη.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Είμαι Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός Πολυτεχνείου και θέλω να γίνω Μηχανικός Γ'. Μετά από λίγο ψάξιμο βρήκα ότι δεν γίνεται πλέον να γίνω Μηχανικός Γ' περνώντας μόνο τα σωστικά μέσα (15 μέρες) κάτι που έκαναν παλαιότερα άλλοι μηχανολόγοι (δεκαετία του 80). Τώρα πρέπει να κάνω 6 μήνες θαλλάσια υπηρεσία (δόκιμος; σε τι πόστα παίρνοντας ναυτικό φυλλάδιο και βιβλία κατευθυνόμενης εκπαίδευσης με ειδικότητα μηχανής σε μηχανοστάσια πλοίων με μηχανές άνω των 450kW (612HP).
> 
> Πόσο εύκολο είναι αυτό; θα ήθελα τις απόψεις σας


Δοκιμος μηχανικος,αυτο θα ειναι το ποστο σου...!!!
Ευκολο εννοεις αν θα ειναι το μπαρκο???

----------


## Eng

Εγω που εκανα τη σχετικη κινηση οταν τελειωσα τα ΤΕΙ, πηγα 12 μηνες σαν Δοκιμος Μηχ. (απο σχολή Ναυπηγικης) και μετα πηρα του 3ου. Οσο για το ΕΜΠ (της σχολης Ναυπηγων Μηχανολογων) το επερνες μετα από 6 μηνες - οπως λεει ο Παναγιωτης. Πάντως επειδη καλο ειναι να μοιραζομαστε τις εμπειριες μας, το βρηκα απο δυσκολο εως αδυνατο να βρω δουλεια σε καραβι γιατι απλά..δεν ημουν ΑΕΝ και θυμαμαι που μου ελεγαν οι ναυτιλιακες οτι προτειμούμε τους ΑΕΝιτες γιατι  μας επιδοτουν, ενω εσυ..δεν υπαρχει καποιο "όφελος" να σε παρουμε (προσωπικη μου εμπειρια). Για την ιστορια την υπηρεσια την εκανα στο Star 1 με βισμα εναν αρχιμηχανικο (γιατι αλλιως προκοπή δε θα κανα!!).

----------


## Nicolas-GR

Δοκιμος μηχανικος,αυτο θα ειναι το ποστο σου...!!!
Ευκολο εννοεις αν θα ειναι το μπαρκο??? 

Όταν λέω τι πόστο θα έχω εννοώ τι δουλειές κάνει ένας δόκιμος. Επισκευές μηχανών πχ; Ή μαθαίνει κυρίως τα των μηχανών κλπ πλάι σε κάποιον άλλο μηχανικό ίσως ώστε να εξοικειωθεί και να μπορέσει να ανταποκριθεί αργότερα;

Εύκολο εννοώ αν θα είναι να βρεις εταιρεία να σε πάρει για δόκιμο. Πιστεύω όμως ότι εάν τους ξεκαθαρίσεις ότι σε ενδιαφέρει να συνεχίσεις γαι Μηχανικός Γ' στα καράβια τους σίγουρα βοηθάει...

----------


## mastropanagos

> Όταν λέω τι πόστο θα έχω εννοώ τι δουλειές κάνει ένας δόκιμος. Επισκευές μηχανών πχ; Ή μαθαίνει κυρίως τα των μηχανών κλπ πλάι σε κάποιον άλλο μηχανικό ίσως ώστε να εξοικειωθεί και να μπορέσει να ανταποκριθεί αργότερα;
> 
> Εύκολο εννοώ αν θα είναι να βρεις εταιρεία να σε πάρει για δόκιμο. Πιστεύω όμως ότι εάν τους ξεκαθαρίσεις ότι σε ενδιαφέρει να συνεχίσεις γαι Μηχανικός Γ' στα καράβια τους σίγουρα βοηθάει...


Σαν δοκιμος θα εισαι παντα διπλα στο δευτερο οπου αυτος στην ουσια θα σε εκπαιδευει και θα σε μαθει μερικα πραγματα,υπευθυνες εργασιες μονος του δεν κανει ο δοκιμος,μονο βοηθος των αλλων μηχανικων και εκπαιδευομενος...
Τωρα για να βρεις εταιρια πιστευω ειναι ευκολο,αλλα για εσωτερικες γραμμες οπως εχεις αναφερει εκει θελει και λιγο μεσον...

----------


## roussosf

το θεμα δεν ειναι να παρει καποιος το διπλωμα του Γ Β η Α μηχανικου ΕΝ για να λεει οτι εχει και αυτο
αν δεν μπορεις να κανεις αυτο το επαγγελμα το διπλωμα ειναι ενα απλο αχρηστο χαρτι 
και το επαγγελμα αυτο  ειναι του ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ
λογικο βλεπω τις εταιρειες να προτιμουν τους ΑΕΝητες
Αυτοι ξεκινησαν για την θαλασσα το ποσοι θα μεινουν ειναι αλλη υποθεση
ενας των ΤΕΙ η ΑΕΙ δεν ξεκινησε για ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ αρα το να σου βγει ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ειναι ενα ζητημα
και για σκευθειτε οτι ενας αποφοιτος ΑΕΝ στην στερια δεν ειναι τιποτα και ας ειναι καλυτερος απο πολους αποφοιτους των ΤΕΙ
για σκευθειτε οτι ενας Γ η Β μηχανικος δεν του αναγνωριζετε το διπλωμα ουτε καν σε συνεργειο αυτοκινητων
και πολα αλλα και ας κανουν σχεδον τα ιδια μαθηματα στις σχολες

----------


## Morgan

> και για σκευθειτε οτι ενας αποφοιτος ΑΕΝ στην στερια δεν ειναι τιποτα και ας ειναι καλυτερος απο πολους αποφοιτους των ΤΕΙ


tha afhsw kapoia sxolia sthn akrh, alla tha kanw mia erwthsh : ayto pou les edw, mporeis na to stoixeiothethseis me kapoio tropo?

----------


## roussosf

> tha afhsw kapoia sxolia sthn akrh, alla tha kanw mia erwthsh : ayto pou les edw, mporeis na to stoixeiothethseis me kapoio tropo?


Αυτο που γραφω εκει αν δεν καταλαβες οτι το αναφερω ως παραδειγμα ισως φταιω εγω

Αλωστε σε ολες τις ειδικοτητες υπαρχουν οι καλοι και οι κακοι επαγγελματιες  ετσι και στον κλαδο των μηχανικων πχ ενας καλος Γ η Β του ΕΝ μπορει να ειναι καλυτερος απο εναν μηχανικο των ΤΕΙ και το αντιθετο  και δεν νομιζω να αμφιβαλει κανεις για αυτο

εκεινο που ηθελα  να περασω στο το μυνημα μου ειναι οτι οι πορτες των μηχανικων ΕΝ στην στερια ειναι επισημα κλειστες εκτος της ΔΕΗ και καποιων ιδιωτικων εταιρειων και με μεσον
οσον αφορα τον ελευθερο επαγγελματια μηχανικο πχ αυτοκινητων κ.α. δεν αναγνωριζετε το διπλωμα του ΕΝ
αυτο ειναι ενα θεμα μεγαλο και με πολες πτυχες θελει μεγαλη κουβεντα που δεν νομιζω οτι μπορει να γινει ηλεκτρονικα 
Εγω ειμαι ανοικτος σε ολους

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σύμφωνα με το Νόμο 3450 του 2006 (ΦΕΚ 64Α της 30-3-2006)  οι ΑΕΝ είναι πια ισότημες με ΤΕΙ (αλλά για αυτούς που μπήκαν μετά από το 2005) κάτι που συζητιόταν για καμια εικοσαετία. Μορείτε να δείτε το ΦΕΚ εδώ http://www.yen.gr/php/download_xitem...20FEK%2064.pdf. Τουλάχιστον πια δεν άρθηκε η αδικία ότρι από στεριά μπορούσες να βγφεις στη θάλασσα και όχι το αντίθετο. Δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος από τους πτυχιούχους μηχανικούς που μπήκαν μετά από τότε, προσπάθησε να βγάλει και τις άδειες του παλιού Υπουργείου Βιομηχανίας (νομίζω τώρα τις δίνει το Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης) για εγκαταστάσεις  και συντηρήσεις μηχανών στη στεριά όπως οι υπόλοιποι πτυχιούχοι ΑΕΙ, ΤΕΙ ή αν δικδίκησε θέση ΤΕ σε διαγωνισμούς του Δημοσίου και αν βρήκε προβλήματα αλλά τουλάχιστον υπάρχει νομικό έρεισμα και μπορέι να βρει το δίκιο του στο Συνήγορο του Πολίτη ή στα Διοικητικά Δικαστήρια αν του το αρνηθούν. Κάπου το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει αυτό και σε πρώτη ευκαιρία θα αντιγράψω τα μηνύματα στο σχετικό θέμα για να  συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση εκεί αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον. Το θέμα είναι τι γίνεται για τους παλιότερους.

----------


## roussosf

Θα προσπαθησω να βρω την βεβαίωση που πηρα απο το γραφειο ισοτιμιων του ΥΠΘ το οποιο αν θυμαμε καλα ηταν καπου στην Λ Συγγρου ( απο τα νευρα μου για την θεση που εχει το κρατος τις ΑΕΝ και τους αποφοιτους ισως να την πεταξα )                                 το οποιο αναφερει καθαρα οτι ο αποφοιτος των ΑΕΝ ειναι ισοτιμος με των αποφοιτο των ΤΕΙ αλλα για το πτυχιο του η τα επομενα πτυχια (προφανως διπλωματα Γ η Β ) δεν υπαρχει ισοτιμια με αντιστοιχα των ΤΕΙ
και για του λογου το αληθες η εταιρεια οπου εργαζομε 16 χρονια ως υπευθυνος συντηρησης κτηριακων εγκαταστασεων και μηχανοκινητου υλικου ηθελε να με δηλωσει και επισημα ως τεχνικο ασφαλειας και το αρμοδιο υπουργειο αρνηθηκε των τιτλο σπουδων και το πτυχιο του Γ μηχανικου 
ηθελε αποφοιτο μηχανικο του των ΤΕΙ η αλλης τεχνικης σχολης
Ισως μετα απο αυτα καταλαβει και ο φιλος Morgan τα σχολια μου  πανω σε αυτο το θεμα

----------


## roussosf

επιστρεφω στο θεμα με το εγγραφο που πηρα απο το γραφειο ισοτιμιων του ΥΠΕΘ
ολα τα <<ΛΕΦΤΑ>> για τους αποφοιτους των ΑΕΝ η τους διπλωματουχους Γ & Β (θα ηταν αστειο να μιλησουμε για Α Μηχανικο) ειναι οι τρεις τελευταιες λεξεις απο το εγγραφο αυτό

----------


## roussosf

επειδη μου εγινε πολυ μικρο το αρχειο το ανεβαζω παλι 
τα λαθη ειναι για αυτους που δουλευουν

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε ευχαριστούμε roussosf δείχνει τον τρόποι ανμετώπισης. Δεν καταλάβανε σε ποιά ειδικότητα μπάινεις και δεν βάλανμε τίποτα!!! Πάντως αν δεν δέχτηκαν το πτυχίο σου της ΑΕΝ μπορέις να κάνεις φασαρία γιατί για τεχνικός ασφαλείας δεν χρειάζεται συγκεκριμένη ειδικότητα σύμφωνα με το νόμο μπορείς να έισαι κι εμπειροτέχνης! Είναι τουλάχιστοιν άδικο να μπορέι να είναι κάποιος τεχνικός ασφαλέιας χωρίς πτυχίο και να μην μπορέι να είναι ένας ναυτικός που αποδεδειγμένα έχει εκπαιδευτεί σε μέτρα και διαδικασίες ασφαλείας πολύ περισσότερα από τη μέση επιχείρηση στη στεριά.

Σύμφωνα με το Νόμο 1568/1985 (μπορείς να τον βρεις εδώ http://www.ypakp.gr/uploads/files/2720.pdf):
"1. Ο τεχνικός ασφάλειας πρέπει να έχει τα παρακάτω προσόντα, ανάλογα με το είδος της επιχείρησης και τον αριθμό των εργαζομένων σΆ αυτή:
α) Πτυχίο πολυτεχνείου ή πολυτεχνικής σχολής ανώτατου εκπαιδευτικού ιδρύματος του εσωτερικού ή ισότιμων σχολών του εξωτερικού, που το αντικείμενο σπουδών έχει σχέση με τις εγκαταστάσεις και την παραγωγική διαδικασία και άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος, που χορηγείται από το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο της Ελλάδας (Τ.Ε.Ε.)
β) Πτυχίο πανεπιστημιακής σχολής εσωτερικού ή ισότιμων σχολών του εξωτερικού, που το αντικείμενο σπουδών έχει σχέση με τις εγκαταστάσεις και την παραγωγική διαδικασία και άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος, όταν αυτή προβλέπεται από την κείμενη νομοθεσία.
γ) *Πτυχίο τεχνολογικού εκπαιδευτικού ιδρύματος ή ισότιμων σχολών του εξωτερικού ή πτυχίο των πρώην σχολών υπομηχανικών και των Κ.Α.Τ.Ε.Ε.*
δ) Απολυτήριο τεχνικού λυκείου ή μέσης τεχνικής σχολής ή άλλης αναγνωρισμένης τεχνικής επαγγελματικής σχολής του εσωτερικού ή ισότιμων σχολών του εξωτερικού ή άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος εμπειροτέχνη."

Αν και είναι λίγο εκτρός θέματος θα το μεταφέρω και στο ανάλογο θέμα ώστε να έχουμε μια ιδέα τι μπορέι να κάνει ένας ναυτικός κι έξω από τη θάλασσα μια και είναι και στις προτάσεις; του IMO να μπορέι ο ναυτικός να ακολουθήσει και καρίερα στη στεριά και το αντίθετο κάποιος από τη στεριά να μπορεί να πάει στη θάλασσα.

----------


## draga

kalispera sas,tou xronou teliono prota o theos tin sxoli mixanologon mixanikon tou tei peiraia,eimai nisiotis kai tha me endiefere poli na doulepso se plio esoterikou os mixanikos.Exo poli orexi kai skopevo na prospathiso poli gia na katafero kati.Mporei na me simvoulepsi kapios?mporo na kano tin praktiki mou se plio os dokimos mixanikos?Me ta xrimata ti paizi?Euxaristo poli paidia kai to site einai pragmatika poli kalo.

Euxaristo ek ton proteron gia tin voitheia sas.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Διάβασε στις προηγούμενες σελίδες για περισσότερες πληροφορίες πάντως πρέπει να τελειώσεις πρώτα τη σχολή σου και μετά να πάς στη θάλασσα οπότε δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πρακτική σε βαπόρι.

----------


## yiannisikk

Χαιρετω το forum, 

Ειμαι καινουργιος στο site, *Μηχανολογος απο ΤΕΙ* στο επαγγελμα με αποθυμενο την θαλασσα και τα ταξιδια και πιο συγεκριμενα με το επαγγελμα του ναυτικου. 

Θα Ηθελα αν μαθω αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να γινω *Γ μηχανικος* σε καποιο βαπορι, οντας πτυχιουχος πλεον και χωρις να χρειαστει να φοιτισω σε καποια σχολη Ε.Ν. 

Γνωριζει καποιος, ποια ειναι η διαδικασια? 

Σε πρωτη φαση, γνωριζοντας τα παραπανω, χαιρομουνα να παρω τα "φωτα" σας.

----------


## Mao

Kalosirthes stin parea mas.
Gia na pareis to diplwma tou 3ou prepei na kaneis 12 mines san dokimos mhxanikos. :Very Happy:

----------


## yiannisikk

Ευχαριστω Μαο για την αμεση απαντηση.

Επομενη ερωτηση ειναι : Που θα πρεπει να απευθυνθω? 

Οι εταιρειες εχουνε αναγκη απο δοκιμους εκτος ΑΕΝ... και κατα την 12μηνη υπηρεσια σαν δοκιμος πληρωνεσαι? Και ποσο?

----------


## Mao

> Ευχαριστω Μαο για την αμεση απαντηση.
> 
> Επομενη ερωτηση ειναι : Που θα πρεπει να απευθυνθω? 
> 
> Οι εταιρειες εχουνε αναγκη απο δοκιμους εκτος ΑΕΝ... και κατα την 12μηνη υπηρεσια σαν δοκιμος πληρωνεσαι? Και ποσο?


 



Prwta apo ola prepei na vgaleis nautiko fyladio. psakse to forum kai tha vreis ti xreiazesai, i mpes stin selida tou ypourgiou. www.yen.gr

Deyteron apo oso gnwrizw prepei na pareis to kep gia na to symplirwseis kata tin diarkeia tou taxidiou sou. 

Triton an exeis kapoion gnwsto xtypa tin porta tou...alliws mpes sto www.ship.gr simeiwse tis etairies, ektypwse biografika kai ksekina na ta moirazeis...prwta stis megales etairies. Pistepse me metraei, kaneis den tha erthei na sou xtypisei tin porta kai na sou pei ela se thelw stin etairia mou, esy prepei pas na ton vreis kai na tou xtypiseis tin porta....

Twra gia ta $$ diaferoun apo etairia se etairia kai apo ton typo ploiou. Kalitera na sou apantisei se ayto kapoio paidi apo tis AEN pou gnwrizei kalitera. 

Sou euxomai kali arxi!! :Very Happy:

----------


## u-boat

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν υπαρχει καποια σχολη (ιδιωτικη η κρατικη) που να  μπορει να φοιτησει κανεις για να γινει μηχανικος του εμπορικου ναυτικου,  εφοσον αυτος εχει υπερβει το οριο των 25 ετων που εχει τεθει στην  Α.Ε.Ν.? 

Μια προχειρη ερευνα που εκανα σχετικα με τα ναυτικα λυκεια, εδειξε οτι  δεν μπορει καποιος να φοιτησει σε αυτα αν ηδη εχει απολυτηριο λυκειου  απο παλιοτερα. Υπαρχει καποιος φορεας που να μπορει καποιος να  ακολουθησει αυτο το επαγγελμα αν εχει ξεπερασει τα ορια ηλικιας, η  πρεπει να το ξεχασει?

Αναρωτιεμαι γιατι υπαρχουν τοσο μικρα ορια ηλικιας για τις ΑΕΝ. Καποιος  που μπορει να ειχε σοβαρες υποχρεωσεις σε μικρη ηλικια, η ξεκινησε σε  καποιο αλλο επαγγελμα και δεν πηγε καλα, πρεπει να διαγραφεται δια  παντως απο τον τομεα της ναυτιλιας αν πατησε τα 30-35 στην ηλικια, ακομα  και αν νιωθει ελξη για αυτο?

Καθε βοηθεια σας ειναι πολυτιμη..

----------


## pavlos77

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Είμαι απόφοιτος του ΤΕΙ Αθήνας , τμήμα Ναυπηγικής. Έχω πραγματοποιήσει την πρακτική μου άσκηση ως παχυμετρητής και εδω και καιρό σκέφτομαι να "μπαρκάρω" για να αποκτήσω το Δίπλωμα Γ' Μηχανικού. Θα ήθελα την άποψη σας και επίσις αν θα με βοηθήσει σε κάτι το δίπλωμα αυτό στην επαγγελματική μου αποκατάσταση και κυρίως αν θα μπορέσω να βρώ "εύκολα" δουλεια σε καποια ναυτιλιακή ή σε μελετιτική εταιρία , καθώς δεν με ενδιαφέρει να γίνω ναυτικός , αλλα ναυπηγός. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ

ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ!ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΟ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ Γ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ.

----------


## george123

Κατ' αρχάς πόσων χρονών είσαι? Εαν είσαι κάτω από 26 μπορείς να πας σε Α.Ε.Ν. για να παρακολουθήσεις τα μαθήματα και κατά την αποφοίτηση σου παίρνεις το δίπλωμα του Γ' Μηχανικού Δες εδώ για λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## tankerman

Επιδη μαλλον εισαι μπερδεμενος ή σε πληροφορησανε  λαθος.
Πρεπει να γνωριζεις το εξεις,  το να γνωριζεις για μηχανες αυτοκινητων δεν σημαινει οτι μπορεις να σταθεις ανετα σε ενα μηχανοστασιο πλοιου (θα σου ελαγα οτι οι γνωσεις σου ειναι ασχετες για ενα μηχανοστασιο). Στα πλοια οι μηχανικοι δεν ασχολουνται μονο με τις μηχανες, μακαρι να ηταν ετσι. Οι μηχανικοι εκει ειναι και ηλεκτρολογοι-ηλεκτρονικοι ειναι και εφαρμοστες ειναι και ψυκτικοι,ειναι και συγκολητες ειναι και χημικοι ειναι και γραφιαδες (το χειροτερο), ειναι ειναι ειναι και τι δεν ειναι.
Δεκαετιες πριν που τα μηχανοστασια ηταν ποιο απλα και τα πλοια αρκετα, ετσι και περναγες απο την πιατσα του πειραια και ελαγες οτι εισαι μηχανικος αυτοκινητων μπορει και να σε στελνανε μεσα σε πλοιο για πρωτο και οχι τριτο που θες. 
Τωρα τα πραγματα εχουν αλλαξει και επιτελους και στην Ναυτιλια εχουνε σοβαρεψει λιγο. Για να μπεις πλεον για εγασια σε καραβι  πρεπει να περασεις τουλαχιστον στοιχιωδη εκπαιδευση και αν θες να γινεις αξιωματικος πρεπει να πας σε σχολη 4 χρονακια.

----------


## kostas2375

Διπλωματούχοι Α.Δ.Σ.Ε.Ν. ή Ακαδημίας Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (Α.Ε.Ν.) ή
Πτυχιούχοι Τ.Ε.Ι. Μηχανολογίας, Ενεργειακής Τεχνικής, Ναυπηγικής και
*Οχημάτων* ή διπλωματούχους Α.Δ.Σ.Ε.Ν. ή Ακαδημία Εμπορικού Ναυτικού
(Α.Ε.Ν.) Μηχανικών ή αντίστοιχων ισότιμων Σχολών του εξωτερικού θαλάσσια
υπηρεσία 12 μηνών με ειδικότητα μηχανής σε μηχανοστάσια πλοίων που
κινούνται με μηχανές ισχύος πάνω από 450 KW κατευθυνόμενης εκπαίδευσης.
• Πτυχιούχοι Λ.Ε.Ν. Μηχανικών ή αντίστοιχων ισότιμων Σχολών επιτυχής
αποφοίτησης από το ειδικό τμήμα εκπαίδευσης Μηχανικών Γ΄ Δημόσιας Σχολής
Ε.Ν. και θαλάσσια υπηρεσία 24 μηνών με ειδικότητα μηχανής σε μηχανοστάσια
πλοίων που κινούνται με μηχανές ισχύος πάνω από 450 KW από την οποία 18
μήνες κατευθυνόμενης εκπαίδευσης, εάν οι υποψήφιοι έχουν 12μηνη θαλάσσια
υπηρεσία μέχρι 31/01/2002 η κατευθυνόμενη εκπαίδευση μειώνεται σε 12 μήνες.

----------


## roussosf

> Διπλωματούχοι Α.Δ.Σ.Ε.Ν. ή Ακαδημίας Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (Α.Ε.Ν.) ή
> Πτυχιούχοι Τ.Ε.Ι. Μηχανολογίας, Ενεργειακής Τεχνικής, Ναυπηγικής και
> *Οχημάτων* ή διπλωματούχους Α.Δ.Σ.Ε.Ν. ή Ακαδημία Εμπορικού Ναυτικού
> (Α.Ε.Ν.) Μηχανικών ή αντίστοιχων ισότιμων Σχολών του εξωτερικού θαλάσσια
> υπηρεσία 12 μηνών με ειδικότητα μηχανής σε μηχανοστάσια πλοίων που
> κινούνται με μηχανές ισχύος πάνω από 450 KW κατευθυνόμενης εκπαίδευσης.
> • Πτυχιούχοι Λ.Ε.Ν. Μηχανικών ή αντίστοιχων ισότιμων Σχολών επιτυχής
> αποφοίτησης από το ειδικό τμήμα εκπαίδευσης Μηχανικών Γ΄ Δημόσιας Σχολής
> Ε.Ν. και θαλάσσια υπηρεσία 24 μηνών με ειδικότητα μηχανής σε μηχανοστάσια
> ...


Σωστα ολα αυτα που γραφεις και τα λεει η νομοθεσια αλλα η πραγματικοτητα ειναι αυτη που αναφερει ο φιλος Trakman
εκτος αν θελει καποιος να κανει συλλογη απο διπλωματα

----------


## kostas2375

Συμφωνώ μαζί σας αλλά  πώς να παραβλέψω και την ποιότητα των ΤΕΙ - ΑΕΙ;   
  (NOMOΣ ΥΠΆΑΡΙΘ. 3450. ¶ρθρο 1 παρ. 2 Το δίπλωμα του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού Α΄ τάξης καθίσταται ισότιμο με το πτυχίο των Τ.Ε.Ι.)
  Σαν να λέμε τουλάχιστον 5 έτη υπηρεσίας σε πλοία και εφόσον αποκτηθεί δίπλωμα Α τάξης ( πολλοί λόγοι μπορεί να οδηγήσουν στη μη λήψη διπλώματος Α΄ τάξης π.χ. υπηρεσία σε μικρά πλοία, σε ναυτιλιακά γραφεία, επιθεωρήσεις κ.τλ.) 
  Το θεωρώ αδικία αλλά φαίνεται ο δρόμος για τους στεριανούς είναι αμφίδρομος σε αντίθεση με τους θαλασσινούς που είναι μονόδρομος.

----------


## roussosf

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σας αλλά πώς να παραβλέψω και την ποιότητα των ΤΕΙ - ΑΕΙ; 
> (NOMOΣ ΥΠΆΑΡΙΘ. 3450. ¶ρθρο 1 παρ. 2 Το δίπλωμα του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού Α΄ τάξης καθίσταται ισότιμο με το πτυχίο των Τ.Ε.Ι.)
> Σαν να λέμε τουλάχιστον 5 έτη υπηρεσίας σε πλοία και εφόσον αποκτηθεί δίπλωμα Α τάξης ( πολλοί λόγοι μπορεί να οδηγήσουν στη μη λήψη διπλώματος Α΄ τάξης π.χ. υπηρεσία σε μικρά πλοία, σε ναυτιλιακά γραφεία, επιθεωρήσεις κ.τλ.) 
> Το θεωρώ αδικία αλλά φαίνεται ο δρόμος για τους στεριανούς είναι αμφίδρομος σε αντίθεση με τους θαλασσινούς που είναι μονόδρομος.


αυτη ειναι μια παλια ιστορια που θελει πολυ συζητηση και δεν γινετε ηλεκτρονικα 
το οτι οι αποφοιτοι μηχανικοι ΑΔΣΕΝ η ΑΕΝ εχουν μονο μια επιλογη την θαλασσα ειναι η πικρη αληθεια και ισως γινετε και σκοπιμα απο το υπουργειο η τα υπουργεια ΥΕΝ 7 ΥΠΕΘ
και αν θελεις την προσωπικη μου γνωμη η εισαγωγη στις ΑΕΝ δεν πρεπει να γινετε απο τις Πανελληνιες αλλα απο εξετασεις που θα ειναι μονο για αυτες τις σχολες οπως παλια

----------


## kostas2375

Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι να δημιουργηθεί ένα ξεκάθαρο ναυτικό εκπαιδευτικό περιβάλλον (ΑΕΝ)  το οποίο να αρμόζει στη μεγαλύτερη ναυτική χώρα. Ώστε μέσα από αυτό να προσελκύσει η θάλασσα τα νέα της στελέχη, πλοιάρχους και μηχανικούς. 
   Σας έχει τύχει να ερωτηθείτε από κάποιον νέο που ενδιαφέρεται να σταδιοδρομήσει στη ναυτιλία σε ποια βαθμίδα ανήκουν οι ΑΕΝ; ( Οι ακαδημίες εμπορικού ναυτικού  και οι ανώτερες δημοσιές σχολές εμπορικού ναυτικού ανήκουν στην Τρίτη βαθμίδα της ανώτερης τεχνικής και επαγγελματικής εκπαίδευσης).
¶μεση αποτροπή του νέου με υψηλούς στόχους ο οποίος θα προτιμήσει ένα ΤΕΙ (ανώτατο εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα)  του οποίου το πτυχίο θα του δίνει την δυνατότητα: Α) να σταδιοδρομήσει ως αξιωματικός του εμπορικού ναυτικού με υψηλότερης στάθμης πτυχίο ισότιμο του Α μηχανικού, β) Με όλα τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα στη στεριά, Γ) Την δυνατότητα να παρακολουθήσει μεταπτυχιακά άμεσα ώστε να αναλάβει θέσεις στα γραφεία. Έναντι ενός ανώτερου ιδρύματος (ΑΕΝ)

----------


## Eng

Μισό λεπτό να διευκρινίσω κατι. Η ισοτιμία του πτυχίου ΤΕΙ και ΑΕΙ σε σχεση με τη διαρθρωση του πλοιου ειναι του Δοκίμου. Βγάλε 6 Master και 5 Σχολές. Στο πλοίο οταν σε παρουν θα εισαι Δοκιμος. Και θα ξεκινησεις απο την αρχη. 
Αυτο ηθελα να πω. Τωρα σε οτι αφορά το εκπαιδευτικό συστημα και το αν θα επρεπε και τι να ειναι σωστό, δυστυχώς ετσι εχουν τα πραγματα.. 
οποτε να το θεσω τελείως απλά ειτε εισαι αποφοιτος ΙΕΚ ειτε του ΕΜΠ οταν και αν μπαρκαρεις, απο Δοκιμος θα ξεκινησεις.

----------


## kostas2375

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου στο πλοίο όταν σε πάρουν θα είσαι δόκιμος και θα ξεκινήσεις από την αρχή. Εάν όμως πάς για λογαριασμό ενός τοπικού κλιμακίου σε πλοίο στη θάλασσα για επιθεώρηση τότε σαν απόφοιτος (ΑΕΝ – ΑΔΣΕΝ) με δίπλωμα Γ΄ τάξης είσαι ισότιμος με απόφοιτο λυκείου. Και μόνο όταν φτάσεις σε δίπλωμα Α΄ τάξης είσαι ισότιμος με μηχανολόγο μηχανικό ή αξιωματικό (Π.Ν.) μηχανικό (Π.Δ 345 του 2002).
  Μήπως η θάλασσα θα έπρεπε να ανήκει στους ναυτικούς;

----------


## kostas2375

Διπλωματούχοι Α.Δ.Σ.Ε.Ν. ή Ακαδημίας Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (Α.Ε.Ν.) ή
Πτυχιούχοι Τ.Ε.Ι. Μηχανολογίας, Ενεργειακής Τεχνικής, Ναυπηγικής και
*Οχημάτων* ή διπλωματούχους Α.Δ.Σ.Ε.Ν. ή Ακαδημία Εμπορικού Ναυτικού
(Α.Ε.Ν.) Μηχανικών ή αντίστοιχων ισότιμων Σχολών του εξωτερικού θαλάσσια
υπηρεσία 12 μηνών με ειδικότητα μηχανής σε μηχανοστάσια πλοίων που
κινούνται με μηχανές ισχύος πάνω από 450 KW κατευθυνόμενης εκπαίδευσης.
• Πτυχιούχοι Λ.Ε.Ν. Μηχανικών ή αντίστοιχων ισότιμων Σχολών επιτυχής
αποφοίτησης από το ειδικό τμήμα εκπαίδευσης Μηχανικών Γ΄ Δημόσιας Σχολής
Ε.Ν. και θαλάσσια υπηρεσία 24 μηνών με ειδικότητα μηχανής σε μηχανοστάσια
πλοίων που κινούνται με μηχανές ισχύος πάνω από 450 KW από την οποία 18
μήνες κατευθυνόμενης εκπαίδευσης, εάν οι υποψήφιοι έχουν 12μηνη θαλάσσια
υπηρεσία μέχρι 31/01/2002 η κατευθυνόμενη εκπαίδευση μειώνεται σε 12 μήνες.

----------


## gioannis13

Παρακαλω βοηθηστε με ειναι επειγον για την μισθοδοσια μου για το ενιαιο μισθολογιο.Παρακαλω με λινκ εαν υπαρχουν για το ορθο του πραγματος η που μπορω να μαθω.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ  :Fat:  (εαν  υπαρχει κατι παρομοιο σε θεμα ας μεταφερθει εκει !!!!)

----------


## roussosf

Δες εδώ άρθρο 1

http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/Use...ATRAIN-EIS.pdf

τελευταία είχα διαβάσει ότι ο Α μηχανικός ΕΝ είναι ισότιμος με τον απόφοιτο ΤΕΙ μηχανολογικής κατεύθυνσης 
θα το βρω και αν το χρειάζεστε θα το ανεβάσω

Αν και νομίζω διαβάζοντας όλο το άρθρο αυτό συμπεραίνει κανείς

----------


## gioannis13

> Δες εδώ άρθρο 1
> 
> http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/Use...ATRAIN-EIS.pdf
> 
> τελευταία είχα διαβάσει ότι ο Α μηχανικός ΕΝ είναι ισότιμος με τον απόφοιτο ΤΕΙ μηχανολογικής κατεύθυνσης 
> θα το βρω και αν το χρειάζεστε θα το ανεβάσω
> 
> Αν και νομίζω διαβάζοντας όλο το άρθρο αυτό συμπεραίνει κανείς


.....ναι σωστα αλλα στον νομο λεει αυτο 
ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΕΣ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ¶ρθρο 1Η παράγραφος του άρθρου 1 του ν. 2638/1998 (ΦΕΚ204 Α) αριθμείται ως παράγραφος 1 και στο τέλοςαυτής προστίθενται παράγραφοι 2, 3 και 4 ως ακο−λούθως:«2. Το δίπλωμα του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού Α΄ τάξης καθί−σταται ισότιμο με το πτυχίο των Τ.Ε.Ι. Η διάταξη ισχύειγια τους εισακτέους στις Α.Ε.Ν. κατά το ακαδημαϊκόέτος 2005−2006 και εφεξής.3. Το χορηγούμενο από τις Α.Ε.Ν. πτυχίο Πλοιάρχου ήΜηχανικού Γ’ τάξης αντίστοιχα,..................εμεις που ειμαστε την δεκαετια του 90 ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το μετέφερα εδώ όπου στην προηγούμενη σελίδα υπα΄ρχει και το ΦΕΚ που λέει ότι τα διπλώματα Α τάξης (Πλοίαρχος και Α μηχανικός) αναγνωρίζονται σαν ισότιμα με ΤΕΙ



> Σύμφωνα με το Νόμο 3450 του 2006 (ΦΕΚ 64Α της 30-3-2006)  οι ΑΕΝ είναι πια ισότημες με ΤΕΙ (αλλά για αυτούς που μπήκαν μετά από το 2005) κάτι που συζητιόταν για καμια εικοσαετία. Μορείτε να δείτε το ΦΕΚ εδώ http://www.yen.gr/php/download_xitem...20FEK%2064.pdf. Τουλάχιστον πια δεν άρθηκε η αδικία ότρι από στεριά μπορούσες να βγφεις στη θάλασσα και όχι το αντίθετο. Δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος από τους πτυχιούχους μηχανικούς που μπήκαν μετά από τότε, προσπάθησε να βγάλει και τις άδειες του παλιού Υπουργείου Βιομηχανίας (νομίζω τώρα τις δίνει το Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης) για εγκαταστάσεις  και συντηρήσεις μηχανών στη στεριά όπως οι υπόλοιποι πτυχιούχοι ΑΕΙ, ΤΕΙ ή αν δικδίκησε θέση ΤΕ σε διαγωνισμούς του Δημοσίου και αν βρήκε προβλήματα αλλά τουλάχιστον υπάρχει νομικό έρεισμα και μπορέι να βρει το δίκιο του στο Συνήγορο του Πολίτη ή στα Διοικητικά Δικαστήρια αν του το αρνηθούν. Κάπου το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει αυτό και σε πρώτη ευκαιρία θα αντιγράψω τα μηνύματα στο σχετικό θέμα για να  συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση εκεί αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον. Το θέμα είναι τι γίνεται για τους παλιότερους.

----------


## gioannis13

> Το μετέφερα εδώ όπου στην προηγούμενη σελίδα υπα΄ρχει και το ΦΕΚ που λέει ότι τα διπλώματα Α τάξης (Πλοίαρχος και Α μηχανικός) αναγνωρίζονται σαν ισότιμα με ΤΕΙ


...........και με τους παλιοτερους ?.........Αυτο τι σας λεει ? http://edu.klimaka.gr/asep-anakoinvs...vshs-asep.html

----------


## roussosf

ειμαι απόφοιτος της σχολης μηχανικων Ασπροπυργου 1979
οταν πηγα να παρω την ισοτιμια  μου έδωσαν ένα χαρτι που έλεγε ότι δεν υπαρχει ακριβή ισοτιμία σε σχολη αλλα το πτυχίο είναι ισότιμο των  ΚΑΤΕΕ νυν ΤΕΙ
αυτό έγινε το 2007
με λιγα λόγια οταν έχεις τελειώσει ΑΕΝ το πτυχίο σου εξω δεν μετράει και πολυ και ας εχεις του Α Μηχανικου
εκτός και είσαι συστημένος............................

----------


## Vagiel

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Συγνώμη αν βγαίνω εκτός θέματος άλλα νομίζω πως βρίσκομαι στο κατάλληλο thread. Είμαι απόφοιτος τει ναυπηγικής και εργάζομαι σαν πλήρωμα μηχανής. Μετά από πολλές επισκέψεις κατάφερα να πάρω τα ΚΕΠ 1 και 2 που χρειάζεται να συμπληρώσω μαζί με τον ενα χρόνο υπηρεσία για να πάρω το δίπλωμα του τρίτου. Όμως κανείς δε μου έδωσε οδηγίες για το πως θα το συμπληρώσω. Σε τη βιβλία πρέπει να βασιστώ και πόσο αυστηρή είναι η διόρθωση του. Μου είπαν πως ο πρώτος θα με βοηθήσει όμως δεν 'έχει πολύ χρόνο και αναρωτιέμαι τι γίνεται με το αν κάνει κάποιο λάθος. Μήπως κυκλοφορεί κάνας μπούσουλας κάνα πρότυπο από κάποιον παλιό για να βασιστώ επάνω του για την συμπλήρωση;

----------


## Apostolos

Όπως όλοι μας συμπληρώσαμε ΚΕΠ με κόπο και κούραση έτσι θα το κάνεις και συ... Με λίγο παρακαλετο απο κανα 2ο ή 3ο θα γίνει η δουλεια σου. Ιδιαίτερα σε αυτο το θέμα μην περιμένεις μασημενη τροφή...

----------


## basi

Oι σχολές των ΚΑΤΕΕ και ΤΕΙ Μηχανικών ήταν πάντοτε διάρκειας 3,5-4 ετών και η εισαγωγή αφορούσε απόφοιτους λυκείου και γινόταν με πανελλαδικές εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις .

Στις ΑΕΝ παλιότερα έμπαινες από την τετάρτη η πέμπτη γυμνασίου , σημερινές α'-β' λυκείου , οπότε εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα γιά τους παλιούς , όπως και η διάρκεια σπουδών . 

Ετσι μπαίνει η χρονιά του 2005 που άλλαξε το ακαδημαικό στάτους των ΑΕΝ .

----------


## roussosf

> Στις ΑΕΝ παλιότερα έμπαινες από την τετάρτη η πέμπτη γυμνασίου , σημερινές α'-β' λυκείου , οπότε εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα γιά τους παλιούς , όπως και η διάρκεια σπουδών .


αυτό γινόταν παλιά  και το status ήταν πλοίαρχοι & Μηχανικοί μπορούσαν να πάνε και από την Ε Γυμνασίου νυν Β Λυκείου και ο Μαρκονηδες υποχρεωτικά απόφοιτοι Γυμνασίου 
το καθεστώς αυτό νομίζω ότι άλλαξε όταν καταργήθηκε ο κλάδος των μαρκόνηδων και πλέον πρέπει να είναι όλοι απόφοιτοι
βέβαια αν και υπήρχε αυτή η δυνατότητα το ποσοστό σπουδαστών από την Β Γυμνασίου ήταν πολύ μικρό
αξίζει να σας πω ότι για την σχολή μηχανικών Ασπροπύργου από το 1975 - 1980 το ποσοστό εισαγωγής ήταν στου ένας στους δέκα 
ποσοστό ίσον με πολλες σχολές του πολυτεχνείου

----------


## Vagiel

> Όπως όλοι μας συμπληρώσαμε ΚΕΠ με κόπο και κούραση έτσι θα το κάνεις και συ... Με λίγο παρακαλετο απο κανα 2ο ή 3ο θα γίνει η δουλεια σου. Ιδιαίτερα σε αυτο το θέμα μην περιμένεις μασημενη τροφή...


Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχω καμία πληροφόρηση επάνω στο θέμα. Ξέρω ότι πρέπει να περάσω κάποια επιτροπή αλλά τι συνεπάγεται αυτό; Θα εξεταστώ σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη ύλη; τι απαιτείται από εμένα. Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά και θα πρέπει να δουλέψω μόνος, γιαυτό έψαχνα και κάποια βιβλιογραφία η κάποιες συμβουλές πάνω στο θέμα. Τέλος πάντων η συζήτηση έχει περάσει σε άλλη θεματολογία ευχαριστώ πάντως για την απάντηση.

----------


## basi

Yπήρχαν και ναυτικά λύκεια τότε που πήγαινες από τρίτη γυμνασίου .

Στις ναυτικές περιοχές πολλά παιδιά πήγαιναν πριν τελειώσουν το λύκειο γιατί ήταν ο δρόμος της εποχής και της περιοχής η ναυτιλία .

----------


## sparti

Μπορω απο τει ναυπηγικης να μπαρκαρω δοκιμος μηχανης και με υπηρεσια να παρω του 3ου ?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ναι φίλε μπορείς!

----------


## apollo_express

Μήπως έχει κάποιος συμπληρωμένα τα ΚΕΠ (1&2) Μηχανής από αεράδικο με ατμοστροβίλους?

----------


## Lolarikos

Είμαι τελειόφοιτος Ηλεκτρολόγος Μηχηχανικός (ΗΜΤΥ). Ενδιαφέρομαι για το δίπλωμα του τρίτου μηχανικού. Ισχύει ότι ο νόμος δεν μας πιάνει πλέον, και πιάνει μόνο μηχανολόγους; Στο Site του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας μας έχει ακόμα μέσα:

http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnb...ge=2&from=&to=

Τελικά τί γίνεται; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Lolarikos

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια. Τελικά έγινε αυτό που προανέφερα, δηλαδή χωρίς κανέναν σεβασμό στα κοινά επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα μηχανολόγων-ηλεκτρολόγων, μας πετάνε έξω και αφήνουν μόνο μηχανολόγους, ναυπηγούς και ΤΕΙ Οχημάτων (!) για την κτήση του διπλώματος μηχανικού τρίτης τάξης ΕΝ.

----------

